# How much??



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

I have come to the decision to buy a cold water fish. I live near a 'Pets at Home', and so preferably would go there. I have had fish before, including tropical fish, so I know about husbandry and have had prior experience, however, I was wondering how much on average a pets at home cold water fish is- I appreciate that this is a very unspecific question but maybe if you could state the lowest price and highest price for the coldwater fish there. Thanks for reading, and thank you if you reply- and replies would be greatly appreciated  :2thumb:


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Well pets at home nearest to me has very little in the way of coldwater fish to choose from frankly. And even less of them do well on their own. 

Can I ask why coldwater specifically, as you have way more choice with tropical?

Coldwater/temperate choice at my local is basically fancy goldfish, danios, corys. None of which are suited to single living, but rang from about 1.50 to 5. 

Sometimes have paradise fish, im not sure how these fare on their own, usually recommended as a male with a small harem.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

really helpful thanks!

I am thinking more along the lines of fancy gold fish I think


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

I was in my local Pets At Home the other day and of course me being me I spent a lot of time in the fish section. They didn't have any fancy goldfish species, just your standard streamlined goldfish, but they were ranging from £2 to £5 depending on size.

I'd also be careful buying from Pets At Home, I have heard of many instances of fish from there dying quite suddenly, though since you do have experience that may not be an issue for you. Just making you aware


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

gold fish are cool - remember that a standard 'bowl' size sort of tank isnt good enough.

Gold fish are alot messier than tropical and require a HUGE amount of room to grow well and healthy, also a really decent amount of filtration. 

I wouldnt buy from pets at home, their fish never seem healthy or good quality. I would yellow page your local fish specialist. Dont be afriad to travel far (i recent did a 6 hour round trip for a load of shrimp) they usually cost up to £5... but going with a fish specialist gives you better overall health, better advice and far more choice.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

they can be very cheap from pets at home, however, their fish tend to carry disease and not last long so be very careful if you do buy from them. any type of goldfish need a very large tank with good filtration. streamlined goldies need a tank of at least 5ft preferably larger, the smaller fancy types usually max out at between 6-8 inches but can grow larger, and a pair will need at least a 3ft 30g tank. tropical fish are usually much easier to keep healthy and you will have more choice in what you keep aswell, and depending on species can do well in smaller tanks than what goldies need :2thumb:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Seconded on the tropicals. It's a total myth that "goldfish are easy and trops are hard" it's more like the other way around! lol. If you want something nice and simple, I'd look into something like a little 30 odd litre set up with a single fighting fish. In my experience, fighters from [email protected] are often good quality fish and pretty healthy. Usually a fiver to buy. The cost of running a tank like that would be less than a goldie tank too, since the filter and heater combined would be smaller, and cheaper to run than the filter you'd need for a goldie tank.


----------



## Viridis (Jun 24, 2010)

benh said:


> Well pets at home nearest to me has very little in the way of coldwater fish to choose from frankly. And even less of them do well on their own.
> 
> Can I ask why coldwater specifically, as you have way more choice with tropical?
> 
> ...


Be mindful that there are many species of Corydoras catfish available. The water requirements including temperature needs vary considerably. Don't consider 'corries' as coldwater fish or you'll kill them!


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Viridis said:


> Be mindful that there are many species of Corydoras catfish available. The water requirements including temperature needs vary considerably. Don't consider 'corries' as coldwater fish or you'll kill them!


to be fair mate, it was a pretty general answer regarding stock held in pets at home. I'm well aware of the numerous varieties of cory, but the pets at home's i've been to, water temps are often the only bit they do get right, so i'm guessing the guy will be safe


----------



## Stevenbox (May 14, 2012)

Stick to the tropicals, coldwater fish are usually fairly cheap 4..5, but trops tend to be easier to look after


----------

